# Valve's Steam: Deutliches Wachstum



## Taktloss (18. Oktober 2010)

Hier zusammengefasst die Zahlen und Fakten:
*
- In den vergangenen Monaten ist die Zahl der Accounts um 178% gewachsen

- Insgesamt gibt es nun mehr als 30 Mio Steam-User* *

- Der Umsatz Valve's stieg in jenem Zeitraum um 200%* *

- Es ist das 6. Jahr in Folge, wo der Zuwachs im dreistelligen Bereich liege* *

- Pro Tag loggen sich etwa 6 Mio User bei Steam ein und können auf über 1200 Game zugreifen* *

- Zu Spitzenzeiten sind bis zu 3 Mio User gleichzeitig online* *

- Um den Anforderungen gerecht zu werden wurde die Bandbreite auf 400 Gps ausgebaut (dadurch könne man die digitale Version des Oxford English Dictionarys 92,6 mal pro Sekunde liefern)* 

Quelle: 4players.net -> Steam (PC) - Wächst und wächst | 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Sonstiges Spiel Steam


----------



## GaAm3r (18. Oktober 2010)

Trotzdem hasse ich Steam.
Könnt ihr das bitte closen ?
Ich mache das zwar selber aber es kommt nur sowas raus !


----------



## Lower (18. Oktober 2010)

Wirklich beeindruckend.

Ich finde Steam, nach langer Eingewöhnungszeit auch gut! Ist angenehm am Samstag Abend ein Spiel zu kaufen und es dann gleich spielen zu können 

lg Lower


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Oktober 2010)

Wunderbar, alles läuft gemäss Masterplan. ^^


Teil von Valves Welteroberungsplan via Steam ist auch mein unbedeutender Steam-Propagand... erm ... Usernews-Aktionsthread über die Sonderangebote im Steam-Store hier im Forum.

Für Leute mit schneller Internetanbindung und die ihre Spiele nicht verkaufen, sondern sammeln, bietet Steam soweit auch nur Vorteile, persönlich kaufe ich Spiele inzwischen fast ausschliesslich digital via Steam, ich mache dann heute abend auch mal 'ne Flasche auf (aber nur Bier, Sekt ist so ... *meh*), da ich das Wachstum von Steam nur begrüssen kann.

Endlich mal ne brauchbare Communityplattform + Store für den PC, die Konsolen machen vor wie es geht: Einfach, bequem, passt. Games for Windows Live ist ja selbst mit "Rohrkrepierer" noch höflich umschrieben, und wenn ich irgendeiner Firma bezüglich der "Rettung des PCs als konkurrenzfähige Plattform" vertraue, dann Valve - da sitzen zum Grossteil noch selber Zocker/Nerds und entscheiden (man siehts an deren abartig genialem Support für TF2 [der Blog!!! xD Der Saxton Hale, die Webcomics, der durchgeknallte Stil mit dem Updates erklärt/angekündigt werden ... herrlich!], oder aber der Art und Weise wie genial Portal 2 angekündigt wurde: Via in Portal 1 per Patch integrierte Radioübertragungen in Form von Morsecodes und SSTV-verschlüsselten Bildern, die schnitzeljagdartig auf einen geheimen Server hinwiesen auf dem man via altmodischer Modemverbindung die ersten Ingame-Screenshots von Portal 2 in ASCII-Format fand - endgeil!), EA, Activision, Ubisoft etc. und vor allem Microsoft (die aufgrund ihres DirectX-Quasi-Monopols eigentlich grade den PC als Spieleplattform fördern sollten) sind nur noch auf schnelle Kohle, bzw. ihre eigene abgekapselte Plattform (XBox) fokussiert, Valve hält wie kein zweiter die Fahne für den PC hoch UND steht zu ihrer treuen Community, man siehts an kostenlosem Content-DLC für ihre Spiele, Steam an sich, oder an deren neuesten Projekten, dem kostenlosen Alien Swarm, oder DotA 2 (einem professionellen Nachfolger einer auf den PC ausgelegten Mod für WC3). 


Von daher kann ich unserem künftigen Herrscher Gabe und seiner Truppe nur zu ihrem Erfolg gratulieren und weiter viel Erfolg wünschen. = )


(Auch wenn ich arg gekauft klinge: Nein, ich krieg keine Kekse von Valve für meine Pro-Steam-Propaganda, nichtmal gratis Spiele ... geschweige denn Kuchen .. meno. >_>)


----------



## KOF328 (18. Oktober 2010)

bin und bleibe stolzer steam anhänger. since 2007  ich erinnere mich noch an das spiele installieren nachm formatieren, war ja horror die ganzen cds rein raus rein raus.. bei steam einfach dl und fertig  von zeit zu zeit auch mal richtig gute angebote.

für eine church of gaben  ob4ru|3r wird dann erstmal propa..äh priester


----------



## Lower (18. Oktober 2010)

@ Ob4ru|3r:

totally sign!

Valve machts vor, die Anderen machen es nicht nach, wo ist die Logik dahinter? Portal war damals eigentlich "nur" eine Beigabe zur Orange Box, das alleine war schon 30€ wert. So viel Spaß wie bei Portal hatte ich damals bei keinem Spiel!

Deswegen freue ich mich schon wie ein Hühnchen auf Portal 2 

vg Lower


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Oktober 2010)

KOF328 schrieb:


> bin und bleibe stolzer steam anhänger. since 2007  ich erinnere mich noch an das spiele installieren nachm formatieren, war ja horror die ganzen cds rein raus rein raus.. bei steam einfach dl und fertig  von zeit zu zeit auch mal richtig gute angebote.
> 
> für eine church of gaben  ob4ru|3r wird dann erstmal propa..äh priester


I heard Gaben. Me leikzz!


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Nachricht.

Ich nutze Steam jetzt schon fast 6 Monate, und bin mehr als zufrieden. Am Anfang habe ich MW2 und alle anderen Steam Spiele einfach nur abgelehnt, weil ich auf der "Steam ist Müll" Welle mit schwamm. Dann habe ich es ausprobiert und fand es sehr gut. Ich habe auch bekannte Steam Titel wie Metro 2033 oder Mafia 2 mit gutem Gewissen gekauft, und schlage auch regelmäßig bei den Rabattaktionen zu. Einfach perfekt, es ist unglaublich praktisch und hat mir schon manche "Arbeit" erspart.


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Oktober 2010)

Schön für Valve - nix für mich. Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein


----------



## iceman650 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin gleichzeitig Steam -user und -hasser. 
Ich hasse es, weil ich einfach eine Verpackung will und nicht von so einem Dienst abhängig sein will.#
Ich nutz es weil TF2 einfach edelst ist! Trotzdem- was es steamlos gibt, wird steamlos gekauft, abgesehen von Angeboten, die man einfach nicht ablehnen kann (wie bei mir TF2 für 10€...) oder sagen wir Portal2.


----------



## violinista7000 (19. Oktober 2010)

Kann mich bisher nur freuen! Hoffentlich wird es immer wieder besser!


----------



## NCphalon (19. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch seit einiger Zeit Steamuser... habs mir eigentlich nur geholt weils damals zur Einführung von Steam auf dem Mac Portal kostenlos gab, mittlerweile hol ich mir da immerma für en 10er en Spielchen 

Ich hoffe dass das Angebot noch weiter ausgebaut wird und auch einige Retrotitel in den Shop aufgenommen werden.


----------



## DiZER (19. Oktober 2010)

das was bei der x360 "xbox live" heisst und bei der playse 3 "sony network plattform" ist beim pc halt das "steam". wegzudenken sind derlei dienste heute nicht mehr, denn diese als solche stellen die weichen für diverse neue geschäftsmodelle in der spieleindustrie der zukunft dar. und diese hat sich nun mal seit der großen popularität der konsolen deutlich verändert - microsofts x360 sei dank.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. Oktober 2010)

Würde es eine Funktion geben, über die man gekaufte Spiele nach Hause liefern lassen kann und dann UNABHÄNGIG von Steam installieren kann (Download aber dennoch schonmal starten, damit man dann doch nicht vom Datenträger abhängig ist, ihn aber dennoch als Gimmick im Regal stehen haben kann für eine eventuelle Offline-Installation), DANN würde ich Steam wieder installieren.

Das ist eigentlich DER Grund, weshalb ich Steam nicht mag: Man kann Games nicht unabhängig davon installieren! Wenn die das so machen würden, das Steam lediglich das Download-Portal ist aber die Games genausogut ohne die entsprechenden Einschränkungen funktionieren würden, dann würde ich es ebenso wieder anfangen zu nutzen. Ansonsten kann mein Account bei denen mit ca. 10 Games oder so meinetwegen verroten. Mein letztes Login war vor über 2 Jahren. 

Die HL2 Episoden würden mich zwar schon ein ganz ganz ganz kleines bisschen reizen, aber da kann ich auch auf die PS3-Umsetzung (ohne Steam) warten.


----------



## tobiblu (19. Oktober 2010)

DiZER schrieb:


> das was bei der x360 "xbox live" heisst und bei der playse 3 "sony network plattform" ist beim pc halt das "steam". wegzudenken sind derlei dienste heute nicht mehr, denn diese als solche stellen die weichen für diverse neue geschäftsmodelle in der spieleindustrie der zukunft dar. und diese hat sich nun mal seit der großen popularität der konsolen deutlich verändert - microsofts x360 sei dank.




Ich kann mir ohne auch nur kurz drüber nachzudenken serh wohl eine welt ohne Steam , den Ubisoft müll , Battle net vorstellen...


immer schön von irgendwelchen firmen abhängig machen und haben die eines tages mal kein bock mehr haben oder gehen pleite ja dann steht ihr alle da und heult  


es wird nich heute kommen und auch nich morgen aba es wird kommen irgendwann...  aba is schon klar natürlich spinn ich nur wer hat vor 10 jahren an solch abartige überwachung gedacht wie sie jetzt immer mehr gibt ...


----------



## xdevilx (19. Oktober 2010)

steam is aber auch nur für die interessant die schneller internet zuhause haben


----------



## NCphalon (19. Oktober 2010)

Muss net sein... ich kenn einen mit ner 1500er Leitung der wahrscheinlich schon mehr über Nacht geladen hat als so mancher mit VDSL50^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Oktober 2010)

Bei der Qualität, die Steam bietet, ist das Wachstum auch logisch, immer mehr wollen Steam.

Ich hasse CD einlegen. Weil ich immer mehr über Steam habe, muss ich immer seltener zur CD greifen. Früher haben mich immer die riesigen, hässlichen USK-Logos genervt, die die Verpackung verunstalteten und immer größer wurden. Bei Steam habe ich diese Schandmale nicht.
Wenn ich Windows neu installiert habe, muss ich mich für meine Steam-Spiele nur 1x einloggen und auf Play drücken, bei den anderen muss ich alles manuell installieren. Patchen muss ich auch nicht selber.

Dank Steam habe ich jetzt viele Spiele, alle legal gekauft, bin zufrieden damit und will nie wieder ein illegal kopiertes Spiel anrühren.


----------



## Rollora (19. Oktober 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Trotzdem hasse ich Steam.
> Könnt ihr das bitte closen ?
> Ich mache das zwar selber aber es kommt nur sowas raus !


Der Tag ist noch gar nicht so lang und ich hab doch schon den unintelligentesten Kommentar des Tages gefunden. Würde mich schon extrem überraschen wenn noch was dümmeres kommt


----------



## Septimus (19. Oktober 2010)

Ist wirklich interessant zu sehen wie man Lemminge züchtet: man bietet eine Plattform die einem Vorschreibt was man wie mit seinem Spiel zu machen hat, bindet alles an einen Account so das man eine Gurke nicht weiter verkaufen kann und alles jubelt so sehr das man gegen jede Kritik Immun ist, sie sogar als Angriff wertet. 
Das nennt man auch Aufgabe seines freien Willens wenn man sich so sehr von wem abhängig macht und nicht die Schwachpunkte sehen möchte: Kein Weiterverkauf von Gurken, alles läuft über Steam oder überhaupt den Accountanbieter, meistens kein Lan-Modus mehr für private Partys, und für mich am wichtigsten: nur noch ein rudimentärer SP Modus.
Daneben ist mir diese noch diese Mentalität vieler Steam-Anbeter zuwider die meinen Kritiker nieder machen zu müssen.
Nicht alles was glänzt ist auch Gold.


----------



## Superwip (19. Oktober 2010)

Vor Ende 2009 und MWF2 war mir Steam egal...


Heute hab ich ein neues Hassobjekt und Steam einen neuen "Kunden" 

Ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige- vermutlich ist ein großteil des Wachstums auf solche Zwangsbeglückungen zurückzuführen


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich nutze Steam nicht, weil man dadurch das man in Deutschland lebt bevormundet wird welche Versionen man zu spielen hat. Das deutliche Wachstum wird sicherlich dadurch entstanden sein das manche Games nicht ohne Steam auskommen. Ich bin auch kein Fan von Spiele downloads sondern gehöre da nach zur alten Schule und will was in der Hand halten...


----------



## Rizzard (19. Oktober 2010)

Der Wachstum durch Steam ist allerdings kein Zufall, sondern einfach nachvollziehbar.

Steam wächst nicht weil es ach so toll ist - nein, Steam wächst weil einige Spiele einfach nicht ohne Steam laufen (siehe die neusten COD-Ableger) und Spieler gezwungen werden, sich bei Steam anzumelden wenn sie diese genannten Spiele zocken wollen.

Würde Steam die Spiele optional auf seiner Plattform laufen lassen, und dann ein Wachstum verbuchen würde ich mein großes Lob aussprechen.

Ich persönlich komme mit Steam ganz gut klar, lade mir dort aber keine Games, da mir das mit ner 3K Leitung kein Spass macht.


----------



## FrozenBoy (19. Oktober 2010)

Steam ist so ein Fall für sich ... zu 50% kann man es nur hassen und die anderen 50% liebt man es einfach 
bei mir zumindest
sehr eigenartig ...


----------



## RapToX (19. Oktober 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich nutze Steam nicht, weil man dadurch das man in Deutschland lebt bevormundet wird welche Versionen man zu spielen hat.


dann kauf dir einfach die englische retail version und das problem ist gegessen. oder du lässt die digitale version von einem freund im ausland kaufen.




Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein Fan von Spiele downloads sondern gehöre da nach zur alten Schule und will was in der Hand halten...


ich auch. aber trotzdem kann man beides super miteinander verbinden! die wenigen spiele die ich über steam kaufe sind meinst irgendwelche indispiele von denen es gar keine retail version gibt.


----------



## Freakless08 (19. Oktober 2010)

Naja. Wenn man auch für jede blöde Demo Steam braucht ist das kein Wunder.
Wie sieht allerdings die Statistik bereinigt , ohne zweit und dritt und viert und .... Account aus?


----------



## KOF328 (19. Oktober 2010)

blizzard: ich hätte auch noch gern was in der hand, aber kaufst du dir lieber ein spiel mit packung für 40€ oder dann irgendwann später für 10 oder 20€ bloß ohne verpackung? denk mal darüber nach. einige angebote sind hin und wieder echt super, da kann niemand was dran rütteln.
und wenn der wachstum seit 6 jahren im dreistelligen bereich liegt, wurden also fast nur steamspiele gekauft?? erst mit mw2 hat sich der trend entwickelt, dqvor waren es nur die eigenen valvespiele und keiner hat sich beschwert.


----------



## Pumpi (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich mag es unkompliziert ! Also mag ich Steam. Autopatch ist super und sich einfach mal 6 Demo's paralell runter laden mit ein paar Klicks ist doch herlich.

P.s: Ich mag sogar Ubisoft ! Super Autopatch Support / kostenlose Erweiterungen (Die siedler 7), wer's megatoll findet kann sich immer mal wieder ne Map dazukaufen. Abgestürzt ist es mir nicht einmal, und Mobil zocken schockt doch eh nicht !


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Oktober 2010)

RapToX schrieb:


> dann kauf dir einfach die englische retail version und das problem ist gegessen. oder du lässt die digitale version von einem freund im ausland kaufen.



Ich spiele Games aber nunmal auf Deutsch, auf Englisch gehts auch aber ich seh es nicht ein mir das zu kaufen was mir einer vorschreibt. Und soweit ich weiß funktioniert das nicht immer nur weil man die Englische Version hat.


----------



## KOF328 (19. Oktober 2010)

man kann doch unter steam bei den eigenschaften die sprache auswählen, egal ob cut oder nicht.


----------



## Trefoil80 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube, dass das Problem ein ganz anderes ist:

Es scheint inzwischen "uncool" zu sein, wenn man auch mal etwas gut findet und auch mal nichts zu meckern hat ! 

Steam finde ich sehr gut. Es ist praktisch, funktioniert zuverlässig, und "updatefaule" User bekommen immer automatisch die neuesten Updates eingespielt.

Ich wenn ich sehe, dass irgendwelche Idioten in den DVD-Presswerken Master-DVDs stehlen (COD7 !), sie zum Download anbieten und damit Existenzen gefährden, habe ich vollkommen Verständnis dafür, Steam vorauszusetzen und somit das geistige Eigentum zu schützen.

Hier sollten sich mal einige User überlegen, ob das alte Bild "reiche Publisher" und "arme, gegängelte User" angemessen und zutreffend ist ! Warum sind wohl in letzter Zeit so viele Spieleschmieden pleite gegangen ?

OK, die Spiele kann man halt dann nicht weiterverkaufen. Na und, dann ist das halt so ! Dafür sind die Preise dann auch günstiger !


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Oktober 2010)

Naja mir gehts einzig und allein darum welche Version ich spielen will und das kann ich mir mit Steam nicht aussuchen. Ich will mir nen Spiel uncut kaufen und dann nicht das I-net durchforsten ob es funktioniert oder nicht, es nervt mich schon immer mich genaustens zu informieren ob etwas geschnitten ist da das in manchen Fällen unklar ist.


----------



## Trefoil80 (19. Oktober 2010)

Das ist aber nicht das Problem von Steam, sondern es ist halt Sache der USK zu entscheiden, ob und wie das Spiel in Deutschland erscheinen darf ! Und an diese Vorgaben muss sich Steam halten, was verständlich ist !


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Oktober 2010)

Jo und deswegen kaufe ich mir keine steamabhängigen Games, ich bin ja kein Gamer 2ter Klasse.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. Oktober 2010)

Selten so viel Ignoranz und Unwissenheit in den Kommentaren gelesen ...




Septimus schrieb:


> Ist wirklich interessant zu sehen wie man Lemminge züchtet: man bietet eine Plattform die einem Vorschreibt was man wie mit seinem Spiel zu machen hat, bindet alles an einen Account so das man eine Gurke nicht weiter verkaufen kann und alles jubelt so sehr das man gegen jede Kritik Immun ist, sie sogar als Angriff wertet.
> Das nennt man auch Aufgabe seines freien Willens wenn man sich so sehr von wem abhängig macht und nicht die Schwachpunkte sehen möchte: Kein Weiterverkauf von Gurken, alles läuft über Steam oder überhaupt den Accountanbieter, meistens kein Lan-Modus mehr für private Partys, und für mich am wichtigsten: nur noch ein rudimentärer SP Modus.
> Daneben ist mir diese noch diese Mentalität vieler Steam-Anbeter zuwider die meinen Kritiker nieder machen zu müssen.
> Nicht alles was glänzt ist auch Gold.


Ich weiss ja nicht ob du das schon mitbekommen hast, aber abseits von Steam wird derzeit jedes grössere Spiel durch die Publisher mit einer Accountbindung versehen, bei EA erforderts eine Anbindung an das eigene EA Online-Konto, bei Ubisoft ists deren verhasster Ubi-Launcher (der einen zum Dauer-Online-sein zwingt), GfWL .... der Trend ist klar, die wolln mit aller Macht den Gebrauchtmarkt trocken legen, und das gelingt denen wohl auch damit, da ist jetzt die Frage was du willst: Pest, Cholera, oder nur ne leichte Grippe (Steam), und ich habs schon mal irgendwo geschrieben, aber da ist mir Steam - weils einfach ausgereift ist und von Valve stammt - über 9000 mal lieber als der halbgare Mist der anderen, vor allem der penetrante Ubi-Launcher ... Steam hat wenigstens 'nen Offline-Modus. :-/




Superwip schrieb:


> Vor Ende 2009 und MWF2 war mir Steam egal...
> 
> 
> Heute hab ich ein neues Hassobjekt und Steam einen neuen "Kunden"
> ...


Würde ich so nicht sagen, ich muss nur mal ein wenig in der Historie meiner Steam-Freunde im sogennanten Blotter unter dem Reiter Community nachhschauen und mir da deren Käufe der letzten Zeit für ihre Accounts ansehen um zu erkennen, dass Steam auch abseits des Steam-Zwangs bei einigen Spielen erfolgreich ist, schau einfach mal in den Store, das Nicht-Steamzwang-Spiel Battlefield: Bad Company 2 hält sich seit Release beharrlich in den Top 10 der Titel mit dem meisten Umsatz im Steamstore, und das meistens auf den vorderen Plätzen, ohne dass da jemand einen zu zwingen würde ... ich denke das widerlegt deine Theorie, zumindest bezüglich des von Steam generierten hohen Umsatzes, an den reinen Accountzahlen hat der Steamzwang verschiedener Titel natürlich starken Einfluss, da es neue Spieler zur Plattformn bringt/zwingt, aber hey: So bin ich auch dabei gelandet, und nach anfänglichem Hass wurde ich warm mit der Plattform! = )




Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Der Wachstum durch Steam ist allerdings kein Zufall, sondern einfach nachvollziehbar.
> 
> Steam wächst nicht weil es ach so toll ist - nein, Steam wächst weil einige Spiele einfach nicht ohne Steam laufen (siehe die neusten COD-Ableger) und Spieler gezwungen werden, sich bei Steam anzumelden wenn sie diese genannten Spiele zocken wollen.
> 
> ...


Siehe Antowrt über dir, ich möchte aber noch was ergänzen bevor jemand darauf kommt und euren Ansatz in diese Richtung ausbaut:

Mit "30 Millionen aktiven Accounts" ist gemeint: Accounts mit mindestens 1 gekauften/bezahlten Spiel die in den letzten 6 Monaten mindestens einmal online/aktiv waren. Bevor hier also wer mit "lol, klar, 30 Mio Nutzer, darunter die Hälfte Accountleichen" ankommt stelle ich das gleich mal klar.




freyny80 schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht das Problem von Steam, sondern es ist halt Sache der USK zu entscheiden, ob und wie das Spiel in Deutschland erscheinen darf ! Und an diese Vorgaben muss sich Steam halten, was verständlich ist !


Beim Grossteil aller Titel kann man die Sprache wählen, zumindest bei den "Steamworks"-Titeln ist dies der Fall. Wenn du dir also z.B. Civ 5 schön billig im britischen Amazon für um die 30€ kaufst und du es dann hier auf deinen Account registrierst merkt Steam meist sogar schon dass du Deutscher bist und stellt die Sprache automatisch auf Deutsch um, ansonsten genügt Rechtklick auf das Spiel in deiner Bibliothek und ein weiterer Klick auf den Reiter Sprache um dort die Sprache deiner Wahl einzustellen, zur Auswahl stehen dort alle verfügbaren Sprachen, das erfordert dann falls nach der Installation getan noch meist das Herunterladen des jeweiligen Sprachpakets für das Spiel, aber das geht noch einigermassen fix (wenns grad kein gesprächslastiges Rollenspiel ist ), und dann hat man die Sprache seiner Wahl. 




Veriquitas schrieb:


> Jo und deswegen kaufe ich mir keine steamabhängigen Games, ich bin ja kein Gamer 2ter Klasse.


Lass dir die Spiele von 'nem Freund im Ausland giften, mach das selber  via VPN und Fakeadresse in den USA, oder aber kauf dir das Spiel falls  es "Steamworks" nutzt, sprich Steam vorraussetzt, wie schon erwähnt im  britischen Amazon, bei allen 3 Aktionen kaufst "du" als Ami/Insulaner  und sparst damit sogar Geld und hasts uncut, Problem gelöst.


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Oktober 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Beim Grossteil aller Titel kann man die Sprache wählen, zumindest bei den "Steamworks"-Titeln ist dies der Fall. Wenn du dir also z.B. Civ 5 schön billig im britischen Amazon für um die 30€ kaufst und du es dann hier auf deinen Account registrierst merkt Steam meist sogar schon dass du Deutscher bist und stellt die Sprache automatisch auf Deutsch um, ansonsten genügt Rechtklick auf das Spiel in deiner Bibliothek und ein weiterer Klick auf den Reiter Sprache um dort die Sprache deiner Wahl einzustellen, zur Auswahl stehen dort alle verfügbaren Sprachen, das erfordert dann falls nach der Installation getan noch meist das Herunterladen des jeweiligen Sprachpakets für das Spiel, aber das geht noch einigermassen fix (wenns grad kein gesprächslastiges Rollenspiel ist ), und dann hat man die Sprache seiner Wahl.



Das sind dann aber nur die Sprachdateien und keine sonstigen oder ?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. Oktober 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber nur die Sprachdateien und keine sonstigen oder ?


Der "Inhalt" des Spiels richtet sich nach deinem Key. 

Wenn der Key von einem UK/US Account stammt oder du eine importierte Version aus UK hast ist dein Spiel in jedwedem Fall uncut, Punkt fertig aus.

Dabei kannst du dir dann die Sprache aussuchen. Wenn du Deutsch bevorzugst hast du es in Deutsch und es ist weiterhin uncut. 

Sobald ich im Steam Store lese "Gewaltgeminderte Version" folgt direkt 'ne Nachricht an eines meiner britischen Clanmates, er/sie möge es mir doch bitte umgehend giften, Geld + 2 Pfund Dankeschön kommt via PayPal direkt zu denen zurück ... so mache ich das für gewöhnlich, und klappt so weit auch ganz gut. Andernfalls hätte ich Spiele wie Doom 1 + 2 ja auch nicht auf meinem Account wenn das nicht so einfach klappen würde. ^^


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Oktober 2010)

Also im Prinzip müsste ich mir nur die englische oder europäische Version holen und die Sprache umstellen ?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. Oktober 2010)

Jupp.


Musste aber drauf achten: So einfach, Retail-Version im Ausland kaufen, bei dir Key eingeben und Sprache umstellen, geht das wie gesagt nur bei "Steamworks"-Titeln die Steam vorraussetzen, also Civ 5, Mafia 2, Supreme Commander 2 .... bei anderen Spielen, die ohne Steam daher kommen und nur ebenfalls im Steam Store zu kaufen sind geht das nicht, da man Nicht-Steam-Spiele bis auf vereinzellte Ausnahmen nicht nachträglich an seinen Steam-Account binden kann, hier muss man sich dann von einem ausländischen Freund beglücken lassen, der einem das über seinen Account vom Steam Shop her schenkt oder aber das selber via VPN erledigen.

EDIT: Hier ne Liste aller bei Steam verfügbarer Spiele, da kann man dann auch einsehen ob der Titel Steamworks nutzt.


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Oktober 2010)

Naja dann ist das ja in Ordnung, bei Gelegenheit mach ich mir dann mal nen Acc.


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. Oktober 2010)

Steam nutze ich jetzt schon seit 5 Jahren, ( seit 2 Jahren erst aktiv) und ich bin auch meistens positiv von Steam überzeugt.
Als damals  HL2 rauskam kam man um Steam nicht herum, seit dem kenn ich Steam auch.
Wenn man Css spielt kommt man auch nicht um Steam herum.
Ich finde es ausserdem toll wie Lower schon sagte, dass man sich so schnell Spiele kaufen kann, obwohl ich es eigentlich besser finde eine schöne Verpackung vom Game zu haben.


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Oktober 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich nutze Steam nicht, weil man dadurch das man in Deutschland lebt bevormundet wird welche Versionen man zu spielen hat.




Schwaches Argument, weil das bei den wenigsten Spielen so ist.

Civilization V, Metro 2033, Mafia 2 ... alles Uncut.

CoD ist halt gecuttet, das wäre aber auch ohne Steam passiert.


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Oktober 2010)

CoD hole ich mir eh nicht weil das eines von 100 Shooter ist mit Millitärszenario ich spiele sowas garnicht. Aber ich wurde auch schon aufgeklärt wie das funktioniert mit den Versionen.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (19. Oktober 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Schwaches Argument, weil das bei den wenigsten Spielen so ist.
> 
> Civilization V, Metro 2033, Mafia 2 ... alles Uncut.
> 
> CoD ist halt gecuttet, das wäre aber auch ohne Steam passiert.


 
Schwache Widerlegung

Bei einem NoSteam-Spiel kann ich ohne Probleme eine ausländische uncut Version installieren und die wird bei mir 100% laufen
Bei Steam muss ich erst auf einem Bein hüpfen, 7mal kniebeugen, Ständchen singen etc... 
Meistens klappt es, aber manchmal doch nicht


----------



## KOF328 (19. Oktober 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:
			
		

> Jo und deswegen kaufe ich mir keine steamabhängigen Games, ich bin ja kein Gamer 2ter Klasse.





			
				Veriquitas schrieb:
			
		

> Naja dann ist das ja in Ordnung, bei Gelegenheit mach ich mir dann mal nen Acc.



Just infected. Steampower


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Oktober 2010)

Naja toll finde ich Steam jetzt trotzdem nicht, es ist halt nur gut zu wissen das ich Spiele die Steam benötigen auch uncut spielen kann.


----------



## DarkMo (19. Oktober 2010)

ich hab auch meine abneigung gegen steam, auch wenn schon vieles davon widerlegt wurde. also an sich scheints schon durchdacht und kundenfreundlich zu sein - WENN man keine packung zu hause haben möchte und an steam gebunden sein möchte (bzw kein problem damit hat). da aber genau das der hauptgrund für meine abneigung is, werd ich mit steam wohl nie anbändeln. ich gebe kein geld für virtuelles zeugs aus. browsergames und premium gelumbe? nichma da wo ich seit jahren mitarbeiter un kurzzeitig admin bin/war hab ich auch nur einen cent bezahlt ^^

ich persönlich hab kein problem amit, ein spiel einmalig zu installieren (ohne riesige datenmengen vorher noch ziehen zu müssen) und hinterher zu patchen. bei "neueren" titeln is nen autopatcher ja eh dabei. aber wenn steam mal abgeschaltet wird (warum auch immer, kann ja viel passieren), dann will ich ned auf nem haufen wertloser online daten sitzen, die mich 100e von euro gekostet haben. wenn ich mir was kaufe, will ich auch unabhängig von jeder plattform auch nach 10 jahren die nochmal spielen können - aber gut, da habter schon recht. da isses auch abseits von steam schon sehr sehr eng.


----------



## slayerdaniel (19. Oktober 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> aber wenn steam mal abgeschaltet wird (warum auch immer, kann ja viel passieren), dann will ich ned auf nem haufen wertloser online daten sitzen, die mich 100e von euro gekostet haben. wenn ich mir was kaufe, will ich auch unabhängig von jeder plattform auch nach 10 jahren die nochmal spielen können - aber gut, da habter schon recht. da isses auch abseits von steam schon sehr sehr eng.



Das wurde schon des öfteren als Grund genannt, und Valve hat gesagt, dass die dafür einen "Masterplan" in der Hand haben. Ob man sich auf sowas nun 100%ig verlassen kann ist wieder eine andere Frage.
Ich bin mir aber auch wiederum ziemlich sicher, dass es Steam wohl noch eine gaaaanz lange Zeit geben wird, wenn der PC in seiner jetzigen Form weiter entwickelt wird.


----------



## RapToX (19. Oktober 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Der "Inhalt" des Spiels richtet sich nach deinem Key.
> 
> Wenn der Key von einem UK/US Account stammt oder du eine importierte Version aus UK hast ist dein Spiel in jedwedem Fall uncut, Punkt fertig aus.
> 
> Dabei kannst du dir dann die Sprache aussuchen. Wenn du Deutsch bevorzugst hast du es in Deutsch und es ist weiterhin uncut.


stimmt schon. allerdings gilt dies meines wissens nach nicht für cod:mw2! sobald man die sprache der englischen uncut version auf deutsch stellt, wird das spiel geschnitten (fehlende flughafenmission, kein coop mit besitzern der uncut version). lässt sich allerdings durch zurückstellen der sprache wieder rückgängig machen.




tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Meistens klappt es, aber manchmal doch nicht


beispiele?
ich kaufe generell nur uncut spiele (retail) und bisher war noch keines davon geschnitten...


----------



## tt7crocodiles (19. Oktober 2010)

RapToX schrieb:


> stimmt schon. allerdings gilt dies meines wissens nach nicht für cod:mw2! sobald man die sprache der englischen uncut version auf deutsch stellt, wird das spiel geschnitten (fehlende flughafenmission, kein coop mit besitzern der uncut version). lässt sich allerdings durch zurückstellen der sprache wieder rückgängig machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OK, ich habe mich falsch geäußert. Damit habe ich die Situation gemeint, welche du im gleichen Post geschildert hast - nämlich die mit der Sprachumstellung trotz angeblicher Uncutversion.


----------



## Legacyy (19. Oktober 2010)

Also wenn ich die Uncut Spiele da auch registrieren kann werd ich mir auch ab 11.November zur abwechslung mal wieder nen Steam acc machen 

@ Ob4ru|3r 
wie viele spiele hast du denn auf deinem acc o.O


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. Oktober 2010)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die Uncut Spiele da auch registrieren kann werd ich mir auch ab 11.November zur abwechslung mal wieder nen Steam acc machen


11. November? CoD? ^^



> @ Ob4ru|3r
> wie viele spiele hast du denn auf deinem acc o.O


Naja, die Orange Box halt ... und noch ein paar Andere ...


----------



## Spone (19. Oktober 2010)

ansich ist steam gut wenn ich an die ganzen communitytools und allgemein steamworks denke, trotzdem hasse ich es das spiele an den acc gebunden sind, daher werde ich wohl auch in zukunft weiter die multiplattformer auf konsole spielen


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2010)

Dafür dass Sachen wie Audiosurf und die Neuauflagen von MI überhaupt möglich sind mag ich "mein" Steam. Auch die Möglichkeit dank Cloud an mehreren PCs mit einem Spielstand weiter zu spielen hab ich schon begeistert genutzt.
Wenn ich dann aber wieder mit ner Stunde Pause in der Uni Hocke und am Proxy hängen bleibe obwohl ich eigentlich nur ein SP-Spiel starten wollte verfluche ich es wieder.

Dass das Wachstum so hoch ist beeindruckt schon, allerdings sollte man nicht vergessen dass dabei aber auch viele User sind die durch Spiele bzw. sogar nur deren Demo dort hin gezwungen wurden und gerade in den letzten Monaten auch zig Mac-User es vielleicht nur einmal kurz ausprobiert.


----------



## Legacyy (20. Oktober 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> 11. November? CoD? ^^



Das kauf ich dann auch.^^ Aber am 11.11. bekomme ich endlich DSL 50.000.  Jetz hab ich noch 2000.


----------



## cyco99 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich persönlich habe die Spiele lieber im Schrank stehen. Dennoch finde ich Steam sehr praktisch und habe auch einige Spiele über Steam gekauft. Den Hauptvorteil von Steam sehe ich in der praktischen Installation von Spielen. Man benötigt lediglich seinen Steam Namen und das Passwort. Der Rest erfolgt automatisch. Umständliche Registrierungen, Datenträger im Laufwerk, Patchorgien und langwierige Installationen fallen weg, da sich Steam automatisch darum kümmert.
Bei meiner Neuinstallation von Windows 7 haben mir die Steam-Spiele jede Menge Zeit und Installationsaufwand gespart.
Trotzdem bleibt Steam ein US-Produkt und keiner kann garantieren, dass die Bedingungen (z. B. unbegrenzte Downloads) immer so positiv bleiben wie bisher. Eine gewisse Unsicherheit spielt da schon mit. Zudem kann man Fehlkäufe nicht weiterverkaufen und verzichtet so auf eine wichtige Option.


----------



## DarkMo (20. Oktober 2010)

cyco99 schrieb:


> Umständliche Registrierungen, Datenträger im Laufwerk, Patchorgien und langwierige Installationen fallen weg, da sich Steam automatisch darum kümmert.


das is son punkt, den ich immer nich so ganz versteh. viele geben das ja als grund bei einer neuinstallation an (wie du ja eben auch). aber dabei fällt schonmal der registrierungsaufwand weg. der is einmalig, genauso wie bei steam. datenträger... das is mir ehrlich gesagt sowas von latte ^^ gibt viel zuwenig gute spiele, als das ich parallel 3 oder mehr zocken würde, für mich also kein argument zum bsp. und die älteren sind dank patches meist eh ohne dvd spielbar. patchorgien und langwierige installationen fallen weg? man muss den ruß ewig lang downloaden (zuminest beim ersten mal) und installieren dauert so oer so auch seine zeit - also für mich kein zeitgewinn. benutzerdefinierte installation is zudem auch ein punkt, den ich sehr gerne nutze - so wie das bei dir klingt, fragt einen steam garnix un man muss machtlos zusehn, ie der das irgendwohin installiert. bei den patches dann das selbe. ziehen und installieren muss mans mit oder ohne steam. wo is also bitte der vorteil? ^^ gerade im zeitalter von autopatchern bzw updater.exe'n ^^

das alles sind für mich nich wirklich vorteile. das is einfach das selbe in ner anderen form gepart mit nem gewissen "standard" aber sicher keine alleinigen pluspunkte für steam. aber vllt versteh ichs ja auch irgendwie falsch ^^


----------



## cyco99 (20. Oktober 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> das is son punkt, den ich immer nich so ganz versteh. viele geben das ja als grund bei einer neuinstallation an (wie du ja eben auch). aber dabei fällt schonmal der registrierungsaufwand weg. der is einmalig, genauso wie bei steam. datenträger... das is mir ehrlich gesagt sowas von latte ^^ gibt viel zuwenig gute spiele, als das ich parallel 3 oder mehr zocken würde, für mich also kein argument zum bsp. und die älteren sind dank patches meist eh ohne dvd spielbar. patchorgien und langwierige installationen fallen weg? man muss den ruß ewig lang downloaden (zuminest beim ersten mal) und installieren dauert so oer so auch seine zeit - also für mich kein zeitgewinn. benutzerdefinierte installation is zudem auch ein punkt, den ich sehr gerne nutze - so wie das bei dir klingt, fragt einen steam garnix un man muss machtlos zusehn, ie der das irgendwohin installiert. bei den patches dann das selbe. ziehen und installieren muss mans mit oder ohne steam. wo is also bitte der vorteil? ^^ gerade im zeitalter von autopatchern bzw updater.exe'n ^^
> 
> das alles sind für mich nich wirklich vorteile. das is einfach das selbe in ner anderen form gepart mit nem gewissen "standard" aber sicher keine alleinigen pluspunkte für steam. aber vllt versteh ichs ja auch irgendwie falsch ^^


Vorteile von Steam?
CD/DVD im Laufwerk? - Lautstärke, Datenträger suchen und einlegen entfällt, CD/DVD-Check entfällt.
Patches? - Man muss sich die Patches nicht mühsam selbst zusammensuchen und nacheinander installieren.
Registrierung? - Die Steam-Registrierung (1X) reicht meistens. Die Zusatztools verschiedener Hersteller werden nicht mehr benötigt. (EA Downloader, Relic Downloader, Supreme Commander Downloader, etc. - irgendwann hat man ansonsten 20 verschiedene Tools von 20 verschiedenen Herstellern auf dem Rechner)
p.s. Auf einige Nachteile bin ich auch eingegangen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (20. Oktober 2010)

Das kann man doch nur begrüßen. Zugegeben, anfangs war ich ein Kritiker von Steam - doch konnte mich dies überzeugen. Bequemer, leichter und schneller kommt man nicht an die Spiele heran und der Support ist darüber hinaus stets freundlich und auch schnell zugegen, wenn sich Probleme ergeben. Steam lässt sich heutzutage eigentlich nicht mehr aus der Spiele-Szenerie wegdenken. Hoffen wir, dass es so gut bleibt.


----------



## DarkMo (20. Oktober 2010)

cyco99 schrieb:


> Vorteile von Steam?
> CD/DVD im Laufwerk? - Laustärke, Datenträger suchen und einlegen entfällt, CD/DVD-Check entfällt.
> Patches? - Man muss sich die Patches nicht mühsam selbst zusammensuchen und nacheinander installieren.
> Registrierung? - Die Steam-Registrierung (1X) reicht meistens.


najo, wie gesagt. das is halt der punkt, den ich ned so ganz nachvollziehen kann ^^ wie schwer kanns sein, für patches auf die herstellerseite zu gehn und sich den zu saugen? oder einfach zu googlen. wobei das wie gesagt heute eh überflüssig is, da die meisten spiele autoupdater haben (also das selbe wie steam). un ob ich mich nu bei steam regge oder bei ubisoft, oder ea, oder battlenet oder weis der geier wo is doch auch gehüpft wie gesprungen. beim thema datenträger ok. die lautstärke kann teils nerven, aber der check is meist unmerklich kurz. bei bc2 zum bsp hab ich geschindigkeitsmäßig keinerlei unterschiede feststellen können. un datenträger suchen? oO man weis doch, wo seine games sin xD und gerade bei nem neuen spiel isses doch DAS highlight, die dvd auszupacken und feierlich seinem computer zu übergeben. also mir würde das fehlen ^^


----------



## Legacyy (20. Oktober 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> bei nem neuen spiel isses doch DAS highlight, die dvd auszupacken und feierlich seinem computer zu übergeben. also mir würde das fehlen ^^




kann ich nur zustimmen, beim steam acc hat man ja auch keinen nachweis als besitzer. Wenn man in den laden geht und ne cd hat finde ich das schon viel besser (vor allem bei der crysis max. edition oder bioshock2, die haben ja geile cover)

und nicht jeder will das mit der onlinezahlung machen, bei der man so viele daten angeben muss


----------



## riedochs (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde Steam auch ganz vorteilhaft. Bevor ich zig Autoupdater habe die irgendwo im Hintergrund laufen dann lieber in Form von Steam. Allerdings kaufe ich die wenigsten Spiele über Steam, ist meist teurer als die Retail Versionen, dazu kommst noch das Problem das in D oft nur die geschnittenen Versionen angeboten werden. 

Für die Publisher und Entwickler hat Steam auch seinen Vorteil: Den Kopierschutz. Klar kann man Steam umgehen, aber dann ist mit Online zocken bei vielen Spielen Essig.


----------



## slayerdaniel (20. Oktober 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> najo, wie gesagt. das is halt der punkt, den ich ned so ganz nachvollziehen kann ^^ wie schwer kanns sein, für patches auf die herstellerseite zu gehn und sich den zu saugen? oder einfach zu googlen. wobei das wie gesagt heute eh überflüssig is, da die meisten spiele autoupdater haben (also das selbe wie steam). un ob ich mich nu bei steam regge oder bei ubisoft, oder ea, oder battlenet oder weis der geier wo is doch auch gehüpft wie gesprungen. beim thema datenträger ok. die lautstärke kann teils nerven, aber der check is meist unmerklich kurz. bei bc2 zum bsp hab ich geschindigkeitsmäßig keinerlei unterschiede feststellen können. un datenträger suchen? oO man weis doch, wo seine games sin xD und gerade bei nem neuen spiel isses doch DAS highlight, die dvd auszupacken und feierlich seinem computer zu übergeben. also mir würde das fehlen ^^



Zum Thema Patches, wenn es dann aber je nach Staat unterschiedliche Patches gibt, muss man sich auch erstmal schlau machen, spontan fällt mir z.B. CoD WaW ein. ISt halt alles eine Frag der Zeitersparnis und des evtl. Ärgernisses. Die meisten Spiele haben bestimmt auch kein Autoupdater, einige sicherlich ja, ich pers. habe aber es aber nur bei BC2 wahrgenommen. Aber Steam vertreibt ja auch viele Indie Games, glaube kaum das die nen Auto Updater haben.
Zum Thema registrieren, das ist aber der Punkt. Du musst dich dann bei 20 Seiten Registrieren, überall Daten hinterlegen, jedes mal das gleiche eingeben, überall funktioniert der Launcher anders etc. Eine Registrierung auf einem Portal ist deutlich entspannter.
zum Thema DVD, wenn ich die Auswahl habe (wie bei deinem angesprochenen BC2) nehme ich auch lieber den Online Check. Es kommt nicht selten vor, dass man mal nach einem Spiel ein anderes spielt und dann wieder das vorherige. So muss man immer wechseln, wechseln und wechseln. Es ist wie gesagt alles eine Frage des Aufwands, im Arbeitsleben vermeidet man ja auch so gut wie möglich unnötige Schritte, auch wenns nur ne Minute ist.


----------



## Biosman (20. Oktober 2010)

Jo und 50% davon macht Counterstrike und HL aus^^ Welches für mich vor zich jahren der grund war überhaupt Steam zu benutzen. Obwohl ich damit heute sehr zufrieden bin!

Man brauch für die Spiele usw usf keine CD´s mehr rauskramen. Updates werden immer sofort ausgeführt.

Wenn ich meinen Rechner neu aufsetze brauche ich nur mein PW + Login für Steam und der Rest geht Automatisch.


----------



## DarkMo (20. Oktober 2010)

Biosman schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen Rechner neu aufsetze brauche ich *nur mein PW + Login für Steam* und der Rest geht Automatisch.


ok, DAS is echt nen pro argument. 1000 unterschiedliche logins is abartig un überall das selbe gefährlich ^^


----------



## sega1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Legacyy schrieb:


> kann ich nur zustimmen, beim steam acc hat man ja auch keinen nachweis als besitzer.



Falsch, man bekommt für gekaufte Spiele einen Beleg, der als Nachweis genügt. 



> und nicht jeder will das mit der onlinezahlung machen, bei der man so viele daten angeben muss


Musst du auch nicht. Kannst einfach das neue Guthaben-Konto aufladen...


----------



## RapToX (20. Oktober 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> wie schwer kanns sein, für patches auf die herstellerseite zu gehn und sich den zu saugen? oder einfach zu googlen.


warum sollte ich ständig auf irgendwelchen herstellerseiten meine zeit verschwenden, wenn steam das ganz automatisch erledigt? oder gehst du immer auf die microsoft seite und lädst dir alle windows-updates manuell runter?
vor allem bei spielen die von haus aus ohne autoupdater daher kommen, ist das autoupdate system von steam doch ne feine sache. also ich finds nervig, wenn man den pc mal formatiert hat und dann stundenlang auf irgendwelchen seiten nach dem letzten patch suchen muß. ok, man könnte sich die patches auch auf der hdd archivieren, aber grade bei großen spielesammlungen verschwendet man dann schon ein paar gb nur für patches die man alle paar jahre mal bei einer neuinstallation braucht. da ist mir ein kurzer autodownload über steam wesentlich lieber.


----------



## DarkMo (20. Oktober 2010)

hmm, du wirst nich erraten, was ich auf meiner platte so archiviere *g* patches, mods, bilder, savegames... ^^ gehört für mich halt dazu und ohne das könnt ich garnich leben  aber wie gesagt, wem steam gefällt, von mir aus. ich hab mit steam an sich auch ned das problem - solange es mich in ruhe lässt, lass ich steam au in ruh. allerdings is der steamzwang bei einigen titeln eben schon son störenfriedfaktor  zum glück is mafia2 mies geworden ^^ aber irgendwann wirds games geben, die ich saugern zocken will, aber dies nur mit steam gibt. das is so sicher wie das amen in der kirche, un deswegen rebellier ich da auch so enorm dagegen. wer steam nutzen mag, gerne. wer nich sollte aber de selbe toleranz erwarten können - aber das bekommt man von steam eben nich un das stört mich zutiefst.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (20. Oktober 2010)

Steam ist echt unverzichtbar geworden, alleine schon die automatischen Updates, die Spiele von Valve, von denen man noch Jahre(!) später DLC's nachgeworfen bekommt und das kostenlos. Die häufigen Angebote machen Steam zu einem attraktivem Store, die Community ist sowas nerdig und sie lieben die Spiele von Valve. Klar, sie sind Teil von Valve 
und das ist auch gut so. 
Den Ingamebrowser find ich auch sehr nützlich, die Kommunikation unter Spieler via chat oder Sprachchat ist auch gewehrleistet.
Für mich gibt es eigentlich überhaupt keinen Nachteil!? DSL hat heutzutage jeder, ist doch viel bequemer so. Manche müssen sich die Spiele im Internet bestellen, das dauert dann auch wieder mind. zwei Tage. Oder zum nächsten Mediamarkt rennen, wo die Spiele teils überteuert sind.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (20. Oktober 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> hmm, du wirst nich erraten, was ich auf meiner platte so archiviere *g* patches, mods, bilder, savegames... ^^ gehört für mich halt dazu und ohne das könnt ich garnich leben  ...


Willkommen im Club . Mein Spiele-Zeugs-Ordner ist schon mehrere GB groß. Für jedes Spiel, das ich mir kaufe, wird ein Ordner mir einer festen Struktur angelegt: ISO-Sicherung, DLC, Patches, Mods, Maps, Saves, HoTo's, Ordner mit den "pösen" Dateien, die hier besser nicht erwähnt werden sollten, ...
Das alles gehört für mich zu diesem Hobby, ich genieße es da drin zu wühlen und aufzuräumen und ich will nicht, dass jemand das für mich übernimmt



> aber wie gesagt, wem steam gefällt, von mir aus. ich hab mit steam an sich auch ned das problem - solange es mich in ruhe lässt, lass ich steam au in ruh. allerdings is der steamzwang bei einigen titeln eben schon son störenfriedfaktor  zum glück is mafia2 mies geworden ^^ aber irgendwann wirds games geben, die ich saugern zocken will, aber dies nur mit steam gibt. das is so sicher wie das amen in der kirche, un deswegen rebellier ich da auch so enorm dagegen. wer steam nutzen mag, gerne. wer nich sollte aber de selbe toleranz erwarten können - aber das bekommt man von steam eben nich un das stört mich zutiefst.


/Sign mit dem goldenem Feder


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. Oktober 2010)

Legacyy schrieb:


> kann ich nur zustimmen, beim steam acc hat man ja auch keinen nachweis als besitzer. Wenn man in den laden geht und ne cd hat finde ich das schon viel besser (vor allem bei der crysis max. edition oder bioshock2, die haben ja geile cover)
> 
> und nicht jeder will das mit der onlinezahlung machen, bei der man so viele daten angeben muss


Ich hab genug Nachweise. Nebst ein paar Retailverpackungen wie der Orange Box von der ich Pics machen kann habe ich auch von jedem im Steam Store gekauften Spiel einen Screenshot mit der Bestätigungsnachricht vom Store inklusive einmaligem Transaktionscode, damit kann ich alleine nachweisen das mir der Account auch gehört. so einfach ist das. = )


----------



## RapToX (21. Oktober 2010)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club .  Mein Spiele-Zeugs-Ordner ist schon mehrere GB groß. Für jedes Spiel,  das ich mir kaufe, wird ein Ordner mir einer festen Struktur angelegt:  ISO-Sicherung, DLC, Patches, Mods, Maps, Saves, HoTo's, Ordner mit den  "pösen" Dateien, die hier besser nicht erwähnt werden sollten, ...
> Das alles gehört für mich zu diesem Hobby, ich genieße es da drin zu  wühlen und aufzuräumen und ich will nicht, dass jemand das für mich  übernimmt


öhm, und steam spiele unterstützen keine mods, maps, savegames usw. die man irgendwo speichern kann?


----------

